# fresh yogurt ?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever made yogurt from fresh milked cows milk ? I had heard you could take fresh milked milk, put the culture with it and put it in the yogurt maker and leave it. Well I did it the other day, brought in fresh milk without chilling it, put in about three Tablespoons of cultured yogurt, popped it in the yogurt maker, left it for 12 hours and put it in the fridge. The next morning I tried some , not bad, not very thick, but not bad. Anyone else done this ? plese tell us. > Thanks Marc


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Can't say I've done it yet with cow's milk..but have with goats.
It " should " be better for you if you are into consuming raw foods....but it can be a hit or miss endeavor as sometimes the bacteria in the yogurt won't grow well enough competing with the raw milk bacteria.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I make yogurt with fresh cow's milk. The recipe I have recommends bringing the temp to 180, then cooling prior to adding culture. I've tried to make it without heating to 180 and ended up with yogurt that was runny and not really yogurt. I know heating it that high kind of defeats the purpose of using raw milk, but I don't want to add any thickeners. To make Greek yogurt, just strain the final yogurt through a strainer lined with a filter (I use unbleached coffee filters).


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Has anyone ever made yogurt from fresh milked cows milk ? I had heard you could take fresh milked milk, put the culture with it and put it in the yogurt maker and leave it. Well I did it the other day, brought in fresh milk without chilling it, put in about three Tablespoons of cultured yogurt, popped it in the yogurt maker, left it for 12 hours and put it in the fridge. The next morning I tried some , not bad, not very thick, but not bad. Anyone else done this ? plese tell us. > Thanks Marc


Marc, I put my fresh cow's milk in the pasteurizer and then let it cool down, before adding the yogurt culture. You might try adding a little Knox gelatin to your cultured milk before putting it in the yogurt maker. This makes a thicker yogurt. Or you can drain your yogurt until it is the thickness you like. I get most of my powdered culture from The New England Cheesemaking Co. They have different varities.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Strain it through a cheesecloth in the fridge until it's your desired thickness. You can use the drained-off whey for other things.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

A great method for making a large quantity is to heat the milk (to 170 or 180), add the culture, then pour into jars. Place the jars in a big cooler with a towel around them. They retain the heat perfectly, and in 24 hours, it is ready to eat. You can strain it to make it thicker if you like.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I think Marc was asking about using raw milk, warm straight from the cow, and not pasturizing at all.


And yes, I did this a couple of times - some with success, some with complete failure. In the end I returned to heating the milk to 180 as the failures wasted too much milk for my comfort.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

My SIL from Israel and made some fresh yogurt while visiting us a couple years ago. We took milk fresh from the cow, let it set out until it thickened sort of like a heavy cream soup texture and then hung it in a cheesecloth bag to drain the whey until it was thick like cream cheese. You could stop anywhere in between to get the yogurt consistency you want. He called it "labneh" which means yogurt cheese.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> My SIL from Israel and made some fresh yogurt while visiting us a couple years ago. We took milk fresh from the cow, let it set out until it thickened sort of like a heavy cream soup texture and then hung it in a cheesecloth bag to drain the whey until it was thick like cream cheese. You could stop anywhere in between to get the yogurt consistency you want. He called it "labneh" which means yogurt cheese.


This is sooooo good in fresh fruit salad also. I use a small, handled sieve and cheese cloth to drain. I use the whey in salad dressing....James


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I make yogurt with the middle eastern "blanket method"
(AZ Cookbook - Food From Azerbaijan & Beyond Â» How to Make Yogurt at Home)

But since the culture works by retaining heat, I think you're still going to have to heat it up enough to get to that point that the culture has the right environment.


----------

